# Warum gibt es in 2019 so viele Sachen aus 2020



## justinh99 (31. Dezember 2019)

Hi Leute wir haben ja noch 2019 aber warum gibt es schon so viele Sachen von 2020 
Beispiel : Guinness-Buch der Rekorde 2020
Also dann müssen ja die Typen die dass buch machen ,die müssen ja dann wissen welche Rekorde 2020 aufgestellt werden oder ? 
Generell alle Sachen ,die von 2020 handeln ,handeln ja von der Zukunft ,also muss derjenige dahinter ja in die Zukunft gucken ,was ja nicht geht 
Weiteres Beispiel : pcgh Kaufberatungsvideo cpu kühler 2019/2020 

Kann die pcgh in die Zukunft sehen ?
Also was soll dass ?


----------



## kero81 (31. Dezember 2019)

Man kann sich bei Amazon eine Glaskugel kaufen und damit in die Zukunft sehen!


----------



## justinh99 (1. Januar 2020)

Ja aber ganz ehrlich wir beide wissen ,dass bisher niemand in die Zukunft sehen kann


----------



## LastManStanding (1. Januar 2020)

Naja ... es verkauft sich auch besser
Bei PCGH ist das ein Überblick über alles was man Heute gut kaufen und Konfigurieren kann. Mit Teilen aus 2019, die 2020 ja noch nicht schlecht sind Oder!? Deshalb auch noch eine gute Partie abgeben.


----------



## pedi (1. Januar 2020)

kero81 schrieb:


> Man kann sich bei Amazon eine Glaskugel kaufen und damit in die Zukunft sehen!


gibts da auch die lottozahlen?


----------



## Finallin (1. Januar 2020)

justinh99 schrieb:


> Also dann müssen ja die Typen die dass buch machen ,die müssen ja dann wissen welche Rekorde 2020 aufgestellt werden oder ?



Klar wissen die das vorher, ist doch logisch, warum sollten sie den Titel sonst wo wählen... 

Und wir Leben ja auch im 21. Jahrhundert, obwohl wir noch gar nicht das Jahr 2100+ schreiben.


----------



## pedi (1. Januar 2020)

manche reden sogar schon vom neuen jahrzehnt, incl. die merkel.
mit rechnen klappts bei der halt auch nicht.


----------



## Rage1988 (1. Januar 2020)

Mir stellt sich da eher die Frage, warum ich in 2020 immer noch solche nutzlosen Threads finde


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (1. Januar 2020)

Ich habe Angst um meine Rente.


----------



## pedi (1. Januar 2020)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich da eher die Frage, warum ich in 2020 immer noch solche nutzlosen Threads finde



es zwingt dich nichts und niemand das zu lesen.


----------



## Rage1988 (1. Januar 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> es zwingt dich nichts und niemand das zu lesen.



Ach echt?

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## pedi (1. Januar 2020)

gerne geschehen


----------



## justinh99 (1. Januar 2020)

Ich weiß und ihr wisst genau dass es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht möglich ist in die Zukunft zu sehen ,also hätte ich ja in 2019 sagen können ,alle die was über 2020 sagen lügen oder ?


----------



## Finallin (1. Januar 2020)

justinh99 schrieb:


> Ich weiß und ihr wisst genau dass es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht möglich ist in die Zukunft zu sehen ,also hätte ich ja in 2019 sagen können ,alle die was über 2020 sagen lügen oder ?



Ganz genau.  

Meine Güte... ich bin raus.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. Januar 2020)

Hat fensterkitt7 einen Zweitaccount?


----------



## JoM79 (2. Januar 2020)

Hoffentlich nicht, der Eine reicht schon.


----------



## P2063 (3. Januar 2020)

justinh99 schrieb:


> Hi Leute wir haben ja noch 2019 aber warum gibt es schon so viele Sachen von 2020
> ...
> Also was soll dass ?



not sure if troll or stupid...

falls nicht: das Zauberwort heißt Produkt- bzw Modelljahr. Bei den meisten Autoherstellern beginnt das Modelljahr z.B. schon im Herbst des Vorjahres, du kannst also seit 3 Monaten die 2020er Modelle kaufen. hat einerseits mit Produktionszyklen zu tun, andererseits einfach nur Marketing weil die Kunden eben lieber Dinge kaufen die neu sind und dafür auch noch bereit sind mehr Geld auszugeben. Und was ist neuer als wenn schon das nächste Jahr drauf steht?


----------



## justinh99 (4. Januar 2020)

1. nein dass hier ist kein troll sondern ein ernst gemeinter therd
2. ist es aber nicht betrug wenn ich sachen aus einem jahr anbiete was wir noch gar nicht habe


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2020)

Das Wort "Modelljahr" hast du schon mal gehört?
Und warum sollte es Betrug sein?


----------



## justinh99 (4. Januar 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das Wort "Modelljahr" hast du schon mal gehört?
> Und warum sollte es Betrug sein?



 dass wort modelljahr habe ich bisher nur 2 mal gehört uns zwar 2mal von dir in diesem Forum


----------



## JoM79 (5. Januar 2020)

Wow, da müsste ich selber erstmal suchen, da ich dieses Wort hier wirklich erst zweimal benutzt habe.
Und das erste Mal ist über 3 Jahre her und du hier noch garnicht angemeldet. 
Deswegen keine Ahnung was du von mir willst.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Januar 2020)

justinh99 schrieb:


> dass wort modelljahr habe ich bisher nur 2 mal gehört uns zwar 2mal von dir in diesem Forum



Dann mal für die ganz besonderen unter Gottes Kindern und am Beispiel des Guinessbuches 2020:
Das ist die Ausgabe die im Jahr 2020 die aktuellste ist. Im Laufe des Jahres 2020 werden dann von der Redaktion wieder die neuen Ergebnisse gesammelt und im Guinessbuch 2021 veröffentlicht.


----------



## justinh99 (5. Januar 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wow, da müsste ich selber erstmal suchen, da ich dieses Wort hier wirklich erst zweimal benutzt habe.
> Und das erste Mal ist über 3 Jahre her und du hier noch garnicht angemeldet.
> Deswegen keine Ahnung was du von mir willst.



vergiss es einfach ich wollte dir damit sagen , dass ich dass wort noch nie gehört habe


----------



## keinnick (5. Januar 2020)

justinh99 schrieb:


> dass wort modelljahr habe ich bisher nur 2 mal gehört uns zwar 2mal von dir in diesem Forum


Schon einmal ein Auto gekauft? Da sind diese "Spielchen" auch recht beliebt.


----------



## justinh99 (5. Januar 2020)

nein ich habe noch keins gekauft


----------



## keinnick (5. Januar 2020)

Wenn Du Dir einen Neuwagen im Sommer 2020 bestellst, kann es gut sein, dass Du dann gleich das "Modelljahr" 2021 bekommst. Warum? Weiß kein Mensch. Aber liest sich natürlich besser für den Käufer.  Was ich sagen möchte: Das ist heute (leider) völlig normal. Du kannst von Zeitschriften ja auch oft schon die 01/20XX-Ausgabe im Dezember oder noch besser im November des vorherigen Jahres kaufen.


----------



## justinh99 (5. Januar 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dir einen Neuwagen im Sommer 2020 bestellst, kann es gut sein, dass Du dann gleich das "Modelljahr" 2021 bekommst. Warum? Weiß kein Mensch. Aber liest sich natürlich besser für den Käufer.  Was ich sagen möchte: Das ist heute (leider) völlig normal. Du kannst von Zeitschriften ja auch oft schon die 01/20XX-Ausgabe im Dezember oder noch besser im November des vorherigen Jahres kaufen.


aber es ist verwirrend weil wenn ich eine Zeitschrift von 2021 kaufe ,dann werwarte ich dass dort dinge drin stehen , die was mit 2020 zu tun haben


----------



## JoM79 (5. Januar 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dir einen Neuwagen im Sommer 2020 bestellst, kann es gut sein, dass Du dann gleich das "Modelljahr" 2021 bekommst. Warum? Weiß kein Mensch.


Weil es das Auto ist, was es auch 2021 zu kaufen gibt.
Der Modellwechsel ist halt bei vielen Herstellern im August des Jahres.
Früher standen im Sommer halt oft die Bänder still in der Urlaubszeit, da wurde das gerne genutzt, um auf ein neues Modell umzurüsten.


----------



## justinh99 (5. Januar 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Früher standen im Sommer halt oft die Bänder still in der Urlaubszeit, da wurde das gerne genutzt, um auf ein neues Modell umzurüsten.



Ist dass heute auch noch so ?


----------



## JoM79 (5. Januar 2020)

Die Umstellung ja.
Ob die Bänder still stehen, glaube ich eher nicht.


----------



## P2063 (6. Januar 2020)

justinh99 schrieb:


> aber es ist verwirrend weil wenn ich eine Zeitschrift von 2021 kaufe ,dann werwarte ich dass dort dinge drin stehen , die was mit 2020 zu tun haben



haben sie doch, um mal beim zeitschriftenbeispiel zu bleiben:

du kannst je nach Medium und Abo digital ab 27.12.2019 aber spätestens 8.1.2020 offline die PCGH 02/2020 kaufen. Das ist die zweite Ausgabe für das Jahr 2020. Schließlich willst du als Konsument wissen, welche Hardware in Zukunft aktuell ist und dementsprechend früher bekommt die Presse ihre Infos um darüber schreiben zu können.
Genauso mit dem Guinnessbuch, es werden ein Jahr lang Rekorde gesammelt und die gelten dann so lange als aktuell bis sie jemand übertrifft. Woher sollen die Guinness Leute wissen, welche neuen Rekorde das Jahr 2020 über aufgestellt werden? Also sind die 2019 gesammelten Daten die für 2020 gültigen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Januar 2020)

justinh99 schrieb:


> Hi Leute wir haben ja noch 2019 aber warum gibt es schon so viele Sachen von 2020
> Beispiel : Guinness-Buch der Rekorde 2020
> Also dann müssen ja die Typen die dass buch machen ,die müssen ja dann wissen welche Rekorde 2020 aufgestellt werden oder ?
> Generell alle Sachen ,die von 2020 handeln ,handeln ja von der Zukunft ,also muss derjenige dahinter ja in die Zukunft gucken ,was ja nicht geht
> ...



Ich glaube das ist wie bei der Steuererklärung,
die ist auch immer ein Jahr " vordatiert " .
Weeilll zB :

Der 12.11.2019  ist ja eigentlich das Jahr 2020 , weil  2019 ja schon abgeschlossen bzw schon zu ende / voll  .
Das wäre ungefär  2019,92  also mehr wie 2019,00  und damit 2020.
Deswegen haben wir ja jetzt auch das 21.Jahrhundert und nicht das 20. Jahrhundert


----------



## _Berge_ (7. Januar 2020)

Ist bei Unternehmen teilweise auch nicht anders, da wird das Geschäftsjahr nicht unbedingt zum 31.12.xxxx abgeschlossen.

Da kanns auch Mal sein das dass neue Geschäftsjahr im April beginnt 

Hast du dich auch noch nie gewundert das ein FIFA welches im Oktober 2019 rauskommt schon FIFA 20 heißt?


----------



## justinh99 (7. Januar 2020)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Ist bei Unternehmen teilweise auch nicht anders, da wird das Geschäftsjahr nicht unbedingt zum 31.12.xxxx abgeschlossen.
> 
> Da kanns auch Mal sein das dass neue Geschäftsjahr im April beginnt
> 
> Hast du dich auch noch nie gewundert das ein FIFA welches im Oktober 2019 rauskommt schon FIFA 20 heißt?



Ich   beschäftige mich nicht / interessiere mich nicht von FIFA


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Januar 2020)

Noch verrückter, die haben 2019 schon gewusst, dass mir Ende Januar 2020 der Erdbeerjoghurt schlecht wird.

Und ich weiß auch noch, wie ich letztens 20,20€ an der Kasse zahlen musste, das kam mir alles schon so gestellt vor..


----------

